# Solo Practice



## Rmada (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm considering Aikido as my next great endeavor so there may be some rookie questions posted, starting with this one.

Based on what I've gleaned from searches on this forum and Google  there are no formal katas for unarmed Aikido. (if this is incorrect please correct me)  What do you do for training when no partner or class is available?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 8, 2015)

Rmada said:


> What do you do for training when no partner or class is available?


- If you remove partner from partner drill, you will get your solo drill. You can use your solo drill to "polish" your skill.
- For every skill that you try to develop, you can always find a proper equipment training to "enhance" it.
- You can train your flexibility, endurance, balance, power, speed, ... all at home by yourself.
- ...


----------

